# Sara Sampaio at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (27x)



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*Backstage*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Runway*







 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

Gollum schrieb:


> *Backstage*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Zum knutschen!   Klasse! :WOW: :thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Sehr hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## hulahulahu (12 Nov. 2015)

good photo, thank u


----------



## Toolman (12 Nov. 2015)

Sara ist schon Hammer


----------



## king2805 (13 Nov. 2015)

danke für sara


----------

